# Hudson-Buckminster wirft Exception nach SVN Checkout



## Antimon (20. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine RCP-Anwendung im Eclipse über Buckminster einwandfrei gebaut wird, wollte ich das ganze auf den Hudson Build-Server auslagern, allerdings haut das leider noch nicht hin.

Hudson ist auf einer Gentoo-Linux Maschine installiert mit Buckminster-Plugin. Buckminster selbst steht auf "Automatisch installieren" (von Eclipse.org und Cloudsmith.com) mit Version 3.5.

Der Build-Job checkt die Sources aus dem SVN Repository aus, sofort danach kommt folgender Stacktrace:

```
FATAL: net.sf.json.JSONException: java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: Unknown property 'buckminsters' on class 'class hudson.plugins.buckminster.install.BuckminsterInstallable$BuckminsterInstallableList'
java.lang.RuntimeException: net.sf.json.JSONException: java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: Unknown property 'buckminsters' on class 'class hudson.plugins.buckminster.install.BuckminsterInstallable$BuckminsterInstallableList'
	at hudson.plugins.buckminster.EclipseBuckminsterBuilder.perform(EclipseBuckminsterBuilder.java:177)
	at hudson.tasks.BuildStepMonitor$1.perform(BuildStepMonitor.java:19)
	at hudson.model.AbstractBuild$AbstractRunner.perform(AbstractBuild.java:630)
	at hudson.model.Build$RunnerImpl.build(Build.java:175)
	at hudson.model.Build$RunnerImpl.doRun(Build.java:137)
	at hudson.model.AbstractBuild$AbstractRunner.run(AbstractBuild.java:429)
	at hudson.model.Run.run(Run.java:1367)
	at hudson.model.FreeStyleBuild.run(FreeStyleBuild.java:46)
	at hudson.model.ResourceController.execute(ResourceController.java:88)
	at hudson.model.Executor.run(Executor.java:145)
Caused by: net.sf.json.JSONException: java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: Unknown property 'buckminsters' on class 'class hudson.plugins.buckminster.install.BuckminsterInstallable$BuckminsterInstallableList'
	at net.sf.json.util.PropertySetStrategy$DefaultPropertySetStrategy._setProperty(PropertySetStrategy.java:69)
	at net.sf.json.util.PropertySetStrategy$DefaultPropertySetStrategy.setProperty(PropertySetStrategy.java:60)
	at net.sf.json.JSONObject.setProperty(JSONObject.java:1394)
	at net.sf.json.JSONObject.toBean(JSONObject.java:422)
	at net.sf.json.JSONObject.toBean(JSONObject.java:233)
	at hudson.plugins.buckminster.BuckminsterInstallation$BuckminsterInstaller$DescriptorImpl.getInstallables(BuckminsterInstallation.java:361)
	at hudson.tools.DownloadFromUrlInstaller.getInstallable(DownloadFromUrlInstaller.java:59)
	at hudson.tools.DownloadFromUrlInstaller.performInstallation(DownloadFromUrlInstaller.java:68)
	at hudson.plugins.buckminster.BuckminsterInstallation$BuckminsterInstaller.performInstallation(BuckminsterInstallation.java:161)
	at hudson.tools.InstallerTranslator.getToolHome(InstallerTranslator.java:61)
	at hudson.tools.ToolLocationNodeProperty.getToolHome(ToolLocationNodeProperty.java:99)
	at hudson.tools.ToolInstallation.translateFor(ToolInstallation.java:149)
	at hudson.plugins.buckminster.BuckminsterInstallation.forNode(BuckminsterInstallation.java:84)
	at hudson.plugins.buckminster.EclipseBuckminsterBuilder.perform(EclipseBuckminsterBuilder.java:163)
	... 9 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: Unknown property 'buckminsters' on class 'class hudson.plugins.buckminster.install.BuckminsterInstallable$BuckminsterInstallableList'
	at org.apache.commons.beanutils.PropertyUtilsBean.setSimpleProperty(PropertyUtilsBean.java:2123)
	at org.apache.commons.beanutils.PropertyUtils.setSimpleProperty(PropertyUtils.java:890)
	at net.sf.json.util.PropertySetStrategy$DefaultPropertySetStrategy._setProperty(PropertySetStrategy.java:67)
	... 22 more
```

Ein Suchen nach dieser Fehlermeldung bringt leider keinen Erfolg, für mich klingt die Meldung ein wenig so, als ob Buckminster nicht installiert werden kann - nur leider blicke ich noch nicht so gut durch, um die Zusammenhänge vernünftig zu verstehen.

Habt Ihr eine Idee woran es liegen, bzw. wo ich ansetzen kann? Hudson läuft in der Version 2.1.2 - weitere Infos poste ich gerne, ich weiss nur nicht, welche dafür relevant sind.

Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen!


----------



## Hendrik (23. Nov 2011)

I encountered the same problem. Seems like an issue with Hudson 2.1.2.
Buckminster worked fine in 2.1.1


----------



## Antimon (23. Nov 2011)

Ich habe mal versucht, es manuell zu installieren, das scheint besser zu laufen - zwar läuft mein Build noch nicht durch, aber ich schätze dass das aktuelle Problem woanders herkommt...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2011)

For Hendrik we'll do this in english:
Seems like the problem is the JSON file that feeds the Tool Installer with the necessary update sites and features to install.
The management of those update files has changed in both Jenkins and Hudson and I am currently unable to access the new location and update the file.
You could try adding a new file with the necessary information as described in the wiki:
https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Buckminster+PlugIn

If you need the previous version as a template, please contact me.
Hope that helps


----------

